# 2012 NPC Team Universe Results



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2012)

*2012 NPC Team Universe Results*

July 7, 2012   Contest Results, Featured, NPC

An incredible contest at the NPC Team Universe in New Jersey, where we saw 45+ competitors become IFBB Pros. Here are the top five results (or less) of each division and class. Complete results will follow later on?


Mens Bodybuilding Open Overall

1. Jeff Beckham

Mens Bodybuilding Open Heavyweight

1. Jeff Beckham
2. Shiloe Steinmetz
3. Marc Dauteuchee
4. Tyler Leenknecht
5. Don Farese

Mens Bodybuilding Open Light Heavyweight

1. Sean Royer
2. Jeff Rodriguez
3. Robert Brown
4. Chris Mahoney
5. Roderick Johnson

Mens Bodybuilding Open Middleweight

1. Mark Domme
2. Andrew Castro
3. Ben Salmonese
4. David Eames
5. Ethan Scott

Mens Bodybuilding Open Welterweight

1. Steve Scutti
2. Dennis Smith
3. Chris Kutz
4. Austin Stout
5. Jose Oquendo

Mens Bodybuilding Open Lightweight

1. Dustin DeMercurio
2. Nhon Ly
3. Jahi Young
4. Kenneth Lee
5. Luis Santiago

Mens Bodybuilding Open Bantamweight

1. James Shumpert
2. George Gibson
3. Ali Al-Hassan

Mens Bodybuilding Masters 35+ Overall

1. Kieth Williams

Mens Bodybuilding Masters 35+ Heavyweight

1. Kieth Williams
2. Bryan Pazdziorz
3. Mike Yablon
4. Shiloe Steinmetz
5. Sean Royer

Mens Bodybuilding Masters 35+ Lightweight

1. Steve Scutti
2. Ben Salmonese
3. David Fulps

Mens Bodybuilding Masters 45+

1. Chris Saccardo
2. Mark Domme
3. Nhon Ly
4. Mell Taylor
5. George Gibson

Womens Bodybuilding Overall

Gail Auerbach

Womens Bodybuilding Heavyweight

1. Glenese Markes
2. Christine Sabo

Womens Bodybuilding Middleweight

1. Gail Auerbach
2. Sandy James-Brown

Womens Bodybuilding Lightweight

1. Twanna Milanich
2. Debra Zahra
3. Trecy Jackson

Womens Bodybuilding Masters 35+

1. Gail Auerbach
2. Christine Sabo
3. Michelle Brent
4. Sandy James-Brown
5. Shawna Mendelson

Womens Bodybuilding Masters 45+

1. Michelle Brent

Figure Overall

1. Rebecca Vera

Figure Class A

1. Satrice Rigsby
2. Lauren Cascio
3. Danielle Sereluca
4. Gabrielle Young
5. Pamela Sampson

Figure Class B

1. Laurie Schnelle
2. Michelle DeRosa
3. Nicole Preston
4. Kelly Hater
5. Christy Allen

Figure Class C

1. Rebecca Vera
2. Kelly Keiser
3. Dani Ronquilio
4. Deborah Dunn
5. Michelle Otero

Figure Class D

1. Ciara Blowers
2. Victoria Adelus
3. Brandy Smith
4. Cristin Autry
5. Marci Collinu

Figure Class E

1. Patty Zariello
2. Bernita Stuckey
3. Laura Mealy
4. Christine Kluger
5. Corinna Booth

Figure Class F

1. Amy Puglise
2. Michelle Beck
3. Belinda Hope
4. Samantha Baker
5. Tiffany Morgan

Figure Masters 35+ Overall

1. Rebecca Schubeck

Figure Masters 35+ Class A

1. Rebecca Schubeck
2. Jamie Frenkel
3. Trisha Fleisher
4. Danielle Sereluca
5. Gabrielle Young

Figure Masters 35+ Class B

1. Dani Ronquilio
2. TJ Wiltz
3. Carla Sizemore
4. Lori Morris
5. Cathy Everton

Figure Masters 35+ Class C

1. Brandy Smith
2. Marci Collinu
3. Candace Moyer
4. Lisa Tanker
5. Katerina Tarbox

Figure Masters 35+ Class D

1. Kenyatta Jones Arietta
2. Tara Zito
3. Krista Dunn
4. Tennille Ray
5. Jacqueline Parker

Figure Masters 45+

1. Deborah Dunn
2. Katerina Tarbox
3. Kristen Dockter
4. Kimberly Dickson
5. Valarie Smith

Bikini Overall Winner

1. Ashley Kaltwasser

Bikini Class A

1. Sarah Oldakowski
2. Jessica Renee
3. Joanne Holden
4. Amira Lamb
5. Monica Long

Bikini Class B

1. Aniedra Lynn
2. Melissa Sayles
3. Karla Page
4. Kenia Chavez
5. Samantha Slaven

Bikini Class C

1. Amanda Otero
2. Alexis Burke
3. Gigi Amurao
4. Semma Kai
5. Jessica Andrade

Bikini Class D

1. Ashley Kaltwasser
2. Bianca Berry
3. Courtney King
4. Siliana Gaspard
5. Deborah Lee

Bikini Class E

1. Monique Gantt
2. Maureen Dougherty
3. Danielle Carr
4. Tiffany Dockum
5. Aly Veneno

Bikini Class F

1. Adrienne Crenshaw
2. Meredith Long
3. Callie Bundy
4. Alexandra Roane
5. Heather Gonyea

Bikini Masters 35+

1. Joyce Dabuet
2. Joanna Holden
3. Tiffany Dockum
4. Amira Lamb
5. Leha Long

Bikini Masters 45+

1. Diana Harbort
2. Susan Licate
3. Tina Nesse
4. Christine Wierzbinski
5. Lori Brown

Men Physique Overall

1. Brant LaRuse

Men Physique Class A

1. Brant LaRuse
2. David Hersvovitz
3. Vincent Fiore
4. Jonathan Cooper
5. Michael Ferguson

Men Physique Class B

1. Kevin Fabian
2. Kevin Perod
3. Anton Antipov
4. Ron DaCosta
5. William Millet

Men Physique Class C

1. Jacob Routt
2. William Sullivan
3. Sharif Reid
4. Paul Tomko
5. Danny Kovarkizi

Womens Physique Overall

1. Lisa Lopez

Womens Physique Short

1. Rachel Baker
2. Dawniel King
3. Evangeline Belton
4. Loan Leonard
5. Adina Edwards

Womens Physique Medium

1. Lisa Lopez
2. Jen Louwagie
3. Susan Graham
4. Alecia Rankovic
5. Jill Dearmin

Womens Physique Tall

1. Candrea Judd
2. Tiani Norman
3. Andrea Holliday
4. Roxie Beckles
5. Christine Morrow

Fitness Overall

1. Amber Leon

Fitness Short

1. Babette Mulford
2. Alexis Paige
3. Mary Stockbridge
4. Shannon Goering
5. Erin Frame

Fitness Medium

1. Natalie Planes
2. Ashley Sebera
3. Lishia Dean
4. Lauren Pierce
5. Loren Parodi

Fitness Tall

1. Amber Leon
2. Brandy ODonoghue
3. Jessica Roberts
4. Kimberly Stroup
5. Debbie Sizemore


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

cool


----------

